# Recommend me a "medium roast" cappuccino bean



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Looking for a "medium roast", or actually just not Italian/French/Dark roast ideally with a bit of fruit.

I've just finished the last of the foundry Finca san Francisco and it was utterly stunning, will go and buy some more to keep in the freezer but would love try try something different that's in that style camp.

can anyone suggest anything that's available now please


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not so fruity but this works really well in milk as something different

https://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/miralvalle


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Brazillian natural from Sundlaug is rocking at the moment - also the Nicaraguan toffee Apple nomness


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks both, Miralvalle does sound interesting, the Brazillian Natural is finished unfortunately.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Nicaraguans are good in milk, usually lots of dark chocolate tones, but they do have to be roasted towards the darker end of medium. IMO medium roasts tend to get lost in cappas.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

If you're after toffee and slightly boozy choc in milk, you would enjoy our Nicaraguan.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'll give the Foundry Nicaraguan a try since I want to order some more Finca - may as well get some rocky too while I'm at it









@DavecUK I know there's a danger that you'll loose medium roasts in milk, I'm not sure the right way to articulate it other than I don't want a dark roast like CC jampit - I don't think I'd call the foundry Finca dark roasted and that certainly doesn't get lost with milk.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Phobic said:


> Thanks guys, I'll give the Foundry Nicaraguan a try since I want to order some more Finca - may as well get some rocky too while I'm at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all personal taste and also what you and I mean by medium or darker end of medium roast. e.g. I know people who love mm in milk, wheras, I don't think it works (for me).


----------

